# Pringles Can



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Mar 19, 2009)

How much soap can fit in the pringles can? 

I was about to make soap... and I got to thinking... hmmmmm how much can i get in there. 

I was guessing 2 - 2 1/2 lbs of soap


----------



## honor435 (Mar 19, 2009)

I did hp in pringles i did 30 oz recipe, had a little left over that i put in small tupperware, hard to get out, i had to razor blade down the side, but cute round soaps!


----------



## unmouton (Mar 19, 2009)

I looked through my soapin' book and found the same: that I did 30 oz. Of oil, had a bit left over. So maybe cut it back to 26 oz. And have an extra mold on hand? I rub the can with mineral oil on the inside, and I always cut the pringles can rim and literally tear it off so I don't mar my soap! Be sure to give it a few HARD bangs on the counter, too. Lots of air bubbles hide in that cylinder!


----------



## TessC (Mar 19, 2009)

I came up with 23.12 ounces of oil to fill it almost to the very top, but the batch of 100% coconut oil that I made and molded in a Pringles can was only 18 ounces of oil, I wanted to allow for any sort of soap craziness like expansion.


----------



## cassy (Mar 19, 2009)

So girls at work save me pringle cans for my round soaps.  I have used them alot.  So I make three pound batch's and it takes about 2 1/2 cans.  I just pour in and cover the tops with saran wrap.


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, all these years I have never tempted to make round soap lol, so the bottom is aluminum, imma have to take that off, I cant let the soap touch that.. so imma cut it off and replace with freezer paper and rubber band it tight.. 

wouldnt the soap have a reaction to the aluminum at the bottom of the can? Poor kids I have them eating all these pringles lol

they have a new extended size can, so its taller than the regular. I think I can get the full 2lbs in it with no problem.


----------



## unmouton (Mar 20, 2009)

I've never thought about the aluminum bottom before! I've never had any kind of problem or reaction, though.


----------



## Jola (Mar 31, 2009)

How do you clean them before soaping?  
I wiped the inside out with a damp cloth but it still smells very strongly of sour cream and onion.  
Do I have to start eating original flavor?  lol


----------



## unmouton (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol I squirt a little dawn and water in it and rub the inside with a sponge. Then rinse until the soap is gone. I try not to splash too much water on the outside so the cardboard doesn't get soggy!


----------



## lsg (Mar 31, 2009)

Take the aluminum bottom off the can and put the plastic lid on the top, tape it on good and turn the can upside-down.  I lined my can with parchment paper.  I greased the inside with a little Vaseline and that made the parchment paper stick to the sides of the can.


----------

